# Percheron Gelding



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

So here is my Percheron Gelding Riley. I always thought he was at least 18 hands. Util i measured him he is 17 hands. lol And i thought he was 7 until i found baby pictures with a date. He is just turning 6! He will just be a trail buddy. He is going off in the spring for several months of training. And i know his feet are terrible (plus they look worse because he has mud stuck on his poor feet lol) After our farrier was hurt it has taken a long time to find one who will do drafts. But i found one, and he is coming next week.

So what do you think about his conformation?
Also what do you think about his weight? He came home from bording a little thin, but i think he looks pretty good now.


----------



## AceIsHigh (Oct 29, 2012)

back right foot tips out alot, i see it in 4 of the pics....


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Anyone?*

Bump. AnyOne else?


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

I think he looks pretty good! I think the back toes pointing out is fine since he is a draft horse. He has nice hindquarters! I don't know too much about drafts but he looks like a nice one!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad shoulder on him
Front legs look good, apart fromhis pasterns, which he appears to sit back on quite a bit
Back is a good length
Very sharp slope to the croup but nice, big, hunky hindquarters 
Back legs look good as well, apart,again, for the pasterns. He's definitely cowhocked


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Riley*

Thank you! 
I have always loved his bum! I have lots of butt shots of him, and i swear he loves it 

Anyone who knows Drafts well do you think he is all Percheron? We bought him from the kill pen at 5 months old, so we were not 100% sure.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm pretty fluent in Draft  I'd say he's all Percheron. He's a lovely one at that!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I am neither a confo or draft expert, but he looks like a gorgeous young boy! I can't wait to see more pictures of him as his training progresses. He looks nice and solid, but without too much extra weight or mass to slow him down.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yup*

I will def make a thread and post up dates after he go's! Hoping it will be sooner then spring. Its just getting the money all gathered up! May have to do some jumping with him in the future....man can he jump  Jumped clean over my fathers tractor when he was rolling a round bale in. He also jumped a 6 foot fence as a 2.5 year old, because the guy were i had him boarded at put him by himself and he saw his herd running the pasture.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

He's handsome was he trying to have a nap when you were taking pics


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't all horses turn a leg out during picture taking time? I'm sure they have a sense of humor.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Yes*



Spotted said:


> He's handsome was he trying to have a nap when you were taking pics


OH ya! Because eating ALL day and night is such a tough job! lol


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

he looks pretty good...has a nice shoulder slope which is very good. He looks pretty balanced overall. He does have a pretty sharp slope to his croup (goose rumped) and is fairly cow hocked but the latter shouldn't be much of a problem. Being goose rumped can cause a fairly rough stride and inhibit his ability to reach well under himself.


----------

